# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فرق شهریه غیرانتفاعی با پیام نور رشته شیمی کاربردی

## re.za

کدوم بهتره
میزان شهریه هر کدوم چقدره

----------


## Alireza23

> کدوم بهتره
> میزان شهریه هر کدوم چقدره


واسه معافیت میخوای پیام نور

----------


## re.za

*نه فقط می خوام تفاوت های* *غیرانتفاعی با پیام نور* *بدونم*

----------


## -ava-

> *نه فقط می خوام تفاوت های* *غیرانتفاعی با پیام نور* 
> 
> *بدونم*


شهریه غیرانتفاعی بیشتره

----------


## re.za

مطمئن هستید شهریه غیر انتفاعی بیشتر از پیام نوره
من شنیدم شهریه پیام نور بیشتره

----------


## -ava-

> مطمئن هستید شهریه غیر انتفاعی بیشتر از پیام نوره
> من شنیدم شهریه پیام نور بیشتره


بعله مطمئنم
خودم غیرانتفاعی  بودم
غیرانتفاعی که باشی فقط پووووول باید بدی
بنظرمن گه غیرانتفاعی شهرخودتون برید بنفعتونه تا شهر دور که هزینه خوابگاه هم بخواین بدین
از طرف دیگه مدرک دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی، مهر روزانه میخوره!!!

----------


## re.za

ممنون

----------

